# different types of lens for goggles



## baruchie (Nov 20, 2010)

a few weeks ago i was looking around for a guide to best lens type for different riding conditions. i can't find it anymore. can someone hook me up with the link. it explained why clear was good for night riding and why a different color was good for day. it broke down all weather conditions and what was best for what.


----------



## 51bombed (Sep 21, 2010)

i feel a remix of sunglasses at night coming on this weekend...


"i wear my mirror gogs at night;


----------



## mbesp (Jan 30, 2009)

A lot of time each company has a chart on their sites so you can see what their lenses are designed to do.

otherwise it seems pretty simple. dark lenses for bright days light lenses for dark days haha.


----------

